# need help please,my tarantula is bleeding!



## kush (Jul 2, 2011)

i was cleaning my cages and while i was puting my p murinus back in it bit me,at this time i was in a rush to close there cages and while i shut my rose hair cage,her leg got kinda crushed between the lid and cage. It was her 1st leg on the left and she was dangling to try and get loose. It was just the tip by the claw but its leaking drops of blood.what should i do? Leave it alone,put her in icu or am i just freaking out on a minor injury.i can not post pics and i dont have anything to paste her leg up with. Please help me save her and thanks in advanced.


----------



## Eagercannibals (Jul 2, 2011)

If its just a leg injury, don't freak out too much. Has the tarantula stopped bleeding and appears to be alright as of now? Heres a link that could be useful and put you at ease. 

http://www.tarantulas.com/first_aid.html


----------



## kush (Jul 2, 2011)

shes still bleeding rapidly.its been like an hour already.ive tried flour but it aint helping


----------



## Croaton (Jul 2, 2011)

Then you should probably be heading to Walmart to get some super glue dude.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 2, 2011)

Did you mix the flour with some water to thicken it?


----------



## kush (Jul 2, 2011)

i didnt mix it with water i thought it was meant to dry up on the blood .i put her in a cup with flour and i think it slowed the blood down.should i put her in icu or let the flour harden up more?


----------



## AprilH (Jul 3, 2011)

kush said:


> i was cleaning my cages and while i was puting my p murinus back in it bit me,at this time i was in a rush to close there cages and while i shut my rose hair cage,her leg got kinda crushed between the lid and cage. It was her 1st leg on the left and she was dangling to try and get loose. It was just the tip by the claw but its leaking drops of blood.what should i do? Leave it alone,put her in icu or am i just freaking out on a minor injury.i can not post pics and i dont have anything to paste her leg up with. Please help me save her and thanks in advanced.


For regular cage cleaning, you really shouldn't need to take them out. Just get a decent sized tongs to grab the food bolus and whatever else out, but leave the T in the container. Sometimes if there is poo on the sides, I'll hold a wet cotton ball with the tongs and swab the sides. I try not to disturb them too much. Very very occasionally I'll do a more thorough cleaning, but not often. Also, it sounds like you had multiple Ts out at once - you should really avoid that if possible in the future. I hope the leg is okay.


----------



## kush (Jul 3, 2011)

i was replacing the substrate,since it had mites. My rose hair was already in her cage ,but the lid was not shut.i was gonna spray around her bowel a little bit.while i was placing my p.murinus back she bit me and i felt a stinging sensation.so i shut both of there cages quick to attend to my bite and thats how it happen...but any ways i think that shes doing better.i left her in icu to replenish herself. Even though she was bleeding i think she handled it well.it was just the tip of her claw area.i hope that shes ok.thanks everybody.


----------



## kush (Jul 6, 2011)

i took her out of the i c u and shes using her leg normaly. I think that shes gonna make it.thanks everybody


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jul 7, 2011)

P. murinus like the substrate dry. Mites cannot reproduce without some moist substrate. Keep it dry and use tongs to remove the food bolus every couple days. 

I recommend keeping liquid bandaid around to patch up leaky spiders. Super glue may cause molting problems if applied to the soft area around the joints.

Dont get bit.


----------

